# Varanus glauerti



## Scleropages (Mar 18, 2010)

Anyone in Brisbane breed these?
And what price to they usualy go for?
I remember hearing about a shop in SA that breeds them but can't find much info on them

Thanks if you can help.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Mar 18, 2010)

Reptile City

There's a few people around keeping/breeding them, including a few forum members. I think you're going to have to make peace with your fear of Australian Air Express if you want some of these rarer species that you're interested in


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 18, 2010)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Reptile City
> 
> There's a few people around keeping/breeding them, including a few forum members. I think you're going to have to make peace with your fear of Australian Air Express if you want some of these rarer species that you're interested in


 

Thanks. yer it's a pain to find local unless you want spotteds and jungles or spotted jungles :lol:


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Mar 18, 2010)

reptile city in adelaide they have the normal ones and a red form i believe check their website they have some for sale i think good luck


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 18, 2010)

reptile-ranch said:


> reptile city in adelaide they have the normal ones and a red form i believe check their website they have some for sale i think good luck


 
Thanks I have sent them a email


----------



## jinin (Mar 18, 2010)

You will be on the waiting list for atleast 1-2 years. lol i emailed last year they where solidly ordered till 2010.


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Mar 18, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Thanks. yer it's a pain to find local unless you want spotteds and jungles or spotted jungles :lol:



agreed...dont forget the Bearded Gecko of southern ipswitch


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 19, 2010)

jinin said:


> You will be on the waiting list for atleast 1-2 years. lol i emailed last year they where solidly ordered till 2010.


 
Try 2-3 year waiting list. er


----------

